# [SOLVED] cpu fan error



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

hello everyone
i have this very weird problem with my cpu fan, i started building my system today and here's my system:
cpu: intel 3930k
mobo:asus rampage x79
cpu cooler: noctua nh-d14 se2011
vga: asus 7970
...........
installed and checked that everything is right powered the pc on the two fan start spinning but stopped when asus screen comes up turned it off and back on same thing happened ( the fans are connected to the cpu fan header) so i plugged the cpu fan to motherboard fan worked fine, case fan to the cpu fan fine as well checked in bios for cpu fan control everything seems to be right ??????


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: cpu fan error*

What is the bios showing for CPU temp?
Is the Fan set to Auto in the Bios?


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

thanks for replying mate i'll check everything and let you know


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

i took 2 pictures the first one is actually showing the cpu temperature and other temps the cpu is the first one by the way i had to leave one cpu fan connected to a mobo fan and one which is not spinning to the cpu fan header


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: cpu fan error*

Looks to me like the fan should be running, that cooler I believe has 2 fans on it?
What happens if you disconnect one of them?

Also what Bios is on the board 1101 is the latest.


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

yeah the cooler has 2 fan i did disconnect 1 and left one connected to the cpu header but it still didn't work but whenever i connect them to the other fan header there's no problem 
haven't checked the bios yet do u think if it's not the latest i should update it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: cpu fan error*

Yes there are several up dates for stability.

Try setting the fan controller to manual and see if it keeps running, also if there is a Green or energy saving setting turn it off/set to performance.

Also try loading and saving optimized defaults.


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

cool i'll do these changes and let you know thanks for the help mate really appreciated


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

did the bios update nothing changed, changed fan controller to manual nothing changed as well so what i did i disabled the cpu fan control and now it's working it's weird


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: cpu fan error*

Makes me think there is something wrong with the fan controller. 
With the fan controller disabled is it running 100%?


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

sorry for late answer mate had to sleep  yeah it does run at full speed and rpm is around 1300


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: cpu fan error*

Out of curiosity set it back to auto and monitor the CPU temp, see if it comes on as the cpu temp rises.


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

Installing windows now will do so as soon the installation is finished


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

I did so mate CPU temperature was 29 but as soon it reached 35 the two fan started spinning and the temperature kept on rising slowly now it's stable on 43 for 5 mn I checked the rpm speed and it's as follow CPU fan speed is 301 CPU opt. Speed is 260 now it makes sense but with the CPU Qfan control disabled. The temperature is stable at 29


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: cpu fan error*

There are 4 x79 rampage boards the X79 Rampage IV Extreme, X79 Rampage IV Extreme BF3, X79 Rampage IV Formula, X79 Rampage IV Formula BF3 looks like the bios settings are different between the Formula and Extreme boards which one do you have?


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

i have the X79 Rampage IV Extreme BF3


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: cpu fan error*

In the CPU fan control section set the CPU fan profile to manual, that will display additional settings, make sure the CPU Low temp is set to 20c and not higher.

New board new bios settings I suspect there is a EPU power saving "feature" interfering here somewhere so if the low temp limit is correct start looking as power saving settings on the main page.


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

had to take the system apart as I'm returning a faulty case hopefully by tomorrow i will put it back together and check what you mentioned
will let you know soon


----------



## Sa1d (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: cpu fan error*

I have exactly the same problem with almost the same hardware.
(3930K, Rampage IV Formula, Noctua D14 SE 2011)
Everything was working fine but my pc wont boot anymore and I get a cpu fan error every time. I did cleared cmos and switched bios bank. But it won't work anymore.
The Noctua has two PWM fans and it seems that the PWM function of the cpu fan headers wont work anymore.
If I plug the fans into the case fan header and plug the case fans which do not have PWM to the cpu header, pc boots fine.


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

Wrench97 was right about what he mentioned there's an option where you can change cpu profile to manual then u will see 4 options the one u should look at is called "cpu min duty cycle% 20 so 20 is the minimum fan speed if u change it to 100 it will do the job or 80 or 90 that's the trick mate thanks to wrench97 he's a legend 
just one question Sa1d did u have hard time installing windows i mean did u get any errors while installing windows


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

Thanks Wrench it worked for me as i mentioned in my previous message thanks a lot mate


----------



## Sa1d (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: cpu fan error*



janouelle said:


> Wrench97 was right about what he mentioned there's an option where you can change cpu profile to manual then u will see 4 options the one u should look at is called "cpu min duty cycle% 20 so 20 is the minimum fan speed if u change it to 100 it will do the job or 80 or 90 that's the trick mate thanks to wrench97 he's a legend
> just one question Sa1d did u have hard time installing windows i mean did u get any errors while installing windows


When I boot my pc the PWM fans run at 160rpm and then they stop spinning.
Then I get the cpu fan error. This was working fine. If I plugin the fans to other fan header, they work fine. 
Windows installed just fine and everything was working. It just stopped working.
Since I already have cleared cmos and switched to another bios bank, I am sure the problem has nothing to do with Bios settings.

Can you also take a picture of the manual fan settings.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: cpu fan error*

@Sa1d can you get into the bios or it won't boot at all now?

Also I'd like to move this to a new thread.


@janouelle Good to hear that cleared up the fan, did you get the case and windows straighten out?


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

case is fine  finally but the windows installation is giving a hard time the error i'm getting is the as follow:
Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:
1. Insert your windows installation disc and restart your computer.
2. Choose your language settings, and then click "next."
3. Click "Repair your computer."

If you do not have this disc, contact your system administrator or computer manufacturer for assistance.

File: \windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe

Status: 0xc0000221

Info: Windows failed to load because the kernel is missing, or corrupt.

i thought it could be from bios update so i've downgraded the bios still nothing 
i tried to install windows about 6 times with no luck ?


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

Sa1d i will take pictures as soon i get back from work


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: cpu fan error*

This was a clean drive?
Or a drive with a previous Windows installation?


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

everything is brand new but I was able to install windows 7 32 bit that was before I've posted my problem then I got a 64bit version and tried to do a clean install since that time I've been receiving this error 
only one time out of all the try the windows didn't display that error but i got another one and it says "The file may be corrupt. The file header checksum does not match the computed checksum" )


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: cpu fan error*

Wipe the drive with Active Killdisk or DBaN then try reinstalling.


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

Sa1d here you go mate that's the pictures for the fan settings to change the cpu min duty cycle u have to use the space key good luck


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

i used active disk mate and then tried to install windows but with no luck same error ) just wondering what will it be


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: cpu fan error*

The DVD drive is also new correct?
Which Sata ports are you using on the motherboard?

Look on the DVD that came with the motherboard for Sata/Raid drivers you may have to add the drivers at the prompt for additional drivers at the beginning of the install.


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

dvd drive is not new sorry about what i said before but everything else is 
and tried installing windows from a usb drive as well with no luck.
i am using the 2.0 sata port 
maybe i should try the DVD that came with the motherboard , will let you know soon


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

i'd like to correct something wrong i've posted before and it's the error message where it 

says "File: \windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe" 

it's actually 

File: \windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys

and for 

Info: Windows failed to load because the kernel is missing, or corrupt.

it's

Info: Windows failed to load because a critical file system is missing, or corrupt.


and also i disconnected the dvd drive and tried to install windows from a usb with no luck again


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: cpu fan error*

In the Bios Advanced Mode/Advanced tab under Sata Configuration try setting it to IDE mode, Save and exit then try installing Windows.


----------



## Sa1d (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: cpu fan error*



janouelle said:


> Sa1d here you go mate that's the pictures for the fan settings to change the cpu min duty cycle u have to use the space key good luck


Thanks. I just disabled Q-FAN settings for both CPU and Chassis and now the fans don't stop spinning anymore.
There is something wrong with Q-FAN en Noctua PWM fans.
It is strange that it worked before and just stopped working. I did not change any fan settings.

Great! :thumb:


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

Glad it worked for you mate


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

i did that and did not work so what i did is i got a hdd from my old pc plug it in to the new pc and installed the windows and it worked the new hdd is sata 6gbps and the old one is sata 3gbps.
do u think the new hdd is corrupt or it's missing something


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

i was able to install windows vista 64bit successfully, that's really weird coz i tried to dual boot windows 7 but as usual gave me an error so i don't know what to do. is it the hhd or not what could it be?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: cpu fan error*

When you tried the USB stick where did you get the image from the same Win7 DVD that failed?

If Vista(same basic core as Win7) installed from the same DVD drive to the same hard drive I would look at the Win7 disk.


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

ok i managed to install windows 7 i will explain later what was the problem but right now i have a bigger problem after installing windows 7 there was few compatibily problems that popped up like " desktop manager has stopped working...." so i decided to update the bios to the lastest version thinking of me that would fix some compatibility problems so the update went fine everything was reset to default settings what i mean by that as soon the pc restarted after the update i had the cpu fan error so i pressed f1 to enter bios and this is what i got, see picture below


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: cpu fan error*

Ya gotta love "New Tech" they ought come with a warning label:sad:

Try the "Crash Free Bios Recovery" tool


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

i tried doing that before but wouldn't work coz the cpu fan error message had boot priority even pressing delete to enter bios wouldn't work so i grabbed the manual hoping i find something and actually i did it's called "biosflashback" 
there's a ROG Connect USB Port where you can place a usb flash drive with bios update and right next to the port there's a button called Rog Connect button computer is off but power plugged in all what i had to do is downloaded bios 1005 renamed it to 
R4E and placed it to the usb drive plugged it in and hold the button for 5 second then the bios led light started flashing meaning that the bios is updating when it stopped i turned on the pc and everything was fine again it's really a cool way updating bios 
as for the windows if you have a look on the picture below u can see boot option priority and boot override
by default in the boot option option priority : boot option one is set to "windows boot manager as for boot option 2 is hdd and ....... i didn't change anything of this coz i was using the boot override to boot windows disk but as soon i changed boot option 1 to my dvd drive in the boot option priorities then boot ootion 2 hdd and boot option 3 windows boot manager i was able to install windows  but i think there is comaptibility issue with windows 7


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: cpu fan error*

BiosFlashBack was my next option, the newest board on the market is not going to have a compatibility problem with a now 2 year old mainstream OS.


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

Yeah I guess u r right it shouldn't have any compatibility issues any way mate I really appreciate ur time and the help u have provided to help fix the problem u guys are always the best thanks a lot


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: cpu fan error*

So you have Win7 up and running now?

And the Bios back to normal?


----------



## janouelle (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: cpu fan error*

bios back to normal yes and about all this windows installation issue ended up to be a faulty hard drive i took it back today and i actually replaced it with a wd caviar black


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: cpu fan error*

Good hear, that was strange indeed


----------

